# Hair algae



## Ironman (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there any specific fish that will eat hair algae?
I using Co2 and the tank is starting to show some spots on 
the top of some leaves.
Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hair algae and spot algae are some of the easiest algaes to kill. 

For spot algae add more phosphate, and for hair algae, add a little more nitrate. You want your values to be about 1.5 ppm for phosphate and about 15 ppm for nitrate. 

To help you further, we need more information about your chemical parameters and your dosing schedule. Lighting type, intensity, and duration information are also helpful.


----------

